

Wizard Modals for Bootstrap - daenz
http://github.com/amoffat/bootstrap-application-wizard

======
eflowers
I really like this. I had done something similar in a project, but this
execution really ignites my imagination. Really well done. I am curious if
chosen.js would have to be modified to handle backbone style async, I know
it's been strange in cases like that.

------
mrgreenfur
Pretty cool and thanks for releasing for free! That said, why would you put a
multi-step wizard inside of a modal? Seems like bad UI to me. Modals should be
used for quick data collections, small actions or context-aware
warnings/insights. Using one for something that is complicated enough to need
a wizard just seems like a bad idea.

~~~
ExcitedByNoise
Just wondering how you would vary presentation of a wizard? I have a modal
wizard in one of my applications and it has been well received by users. I'm
not as in love with it as I was as when I wrote it, but I'm still not sure how
to improve it. I'm always interested to learn mo' betta UI/UX approaches

~~~
mrgreenfur
I would put any non-trivial wizard steps in dedicated pages.

------
onassar
Great idea. Wizards are definitely useful for a variety of projects, so it's
nice to be able to get one off the ground without having to consider the UI
too much more than one needs to.

------
dave1010uk
When I zoom in to view the page (on Android, but I guess this will happen with
zooming on many browsers), the page is not scrollable horizontally, meaning
only the center of the modal is visible on the screen. This seems to happen
with almost every modal implementation I've seen.

~~~
tracker1
I see that a lot myself.. I started to be hyper aware of it when I used a
netbook for a year... a lot of modals were off screen.. got really familiar
with F11 and ctrl+/-

------
timbonicus
Unrelated to this component, but the Monitoring Location step shows a
limitation in the Chosen select library; the dropdown is attached inside the
parent container.

I ran into the same issue and went with Select2. It's forked from Chosen and
solves this positioning problem (and adds remote AJAX loading and other cool
features). <http://ivaynberg.github.com/select2/>

~~~
pc86
I'm not familiar with Select2, but it's easy enough to fix this if you don't
have a lot of content in .modal-body; simply define _overflow: visible_ and it
will render outside of the container.

------
hardwaresofton
Great addition to a priceless service. Bootstrap definitely really opened up
the world of web design and this is a great addition

------
cpursley
Interesting. I've actually been building/modifying a javascript wizard all
week for a rails app. I'll give this a test drive.

------
the_gipsy
This is awesome.

Suggestion: I thought the progress bar was much longer, spanning the total
lower part of the modal, up to the buttons, because there is so little
contrast. If I were using it as a real wizard, i might have aborted, thinking
there were maybe 10 times as many steps involved.

------
ubersoldat2k7
wow... just today I started looking for a wizard for a new project and this is
exactly what I had in mind. will have to translate that CSS to LESS though.

------
dak1
Looks great, although some of the styling (at least in the demo) seemed to
clash with the Bootstrap theme.

------
instakill
This would be great if it didn't require bootstrap. Any similar modal wizards
around?

------
thedangler
Maybe the site is getting too much traffic.

Can't host the demo's on github pages?

~~~
daenz
Author here. I've put a demo here <http://amoffat.github.com/bootstrap-
application-wizard/> temporarily. The docs page is still DDosed, but should be
back shortly.

EDIT>> docs are back [http://www.panopta.com/2013/02/06/bootstrap-application-
wiza...](http://www.panopta.com/2013/02/06/bootstrap-application-wizard/)

------
YZF
Is the progress supposed to not go back when you go back? It's kind of odd.

------
Strshps1MoreTim
Does it support IE7?

~~~
tracker1
Do you really need IE7 support?

~~~
krzyk
Unfortunately, IE7 in my case should be supported. There are a lot of users
(ordinary ones, that don't upgrade a lot) that are stuck with it.

